# USA citizen wants to marry UK boyfriend in UK on visitor visa?



## raamz (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi

I am a USA citizen by birth and my boyfriend is a UK citizen by birth. We have been together for 3.5 years now and I have been flying to the UK for years now to visit him. He is not allowed to come to the US on the visa waver program due to some "cautions" for a small amount of weed as a teenager. He applied for a B2 visa to come and visit me but got rejected cause he just lost his job and the US officer during the interview told him he has no ties to his country to come back to the UK so they rejected him and told him to apply again later.

My question is, I know it would of been sooooo much easier for us to get married in the US, but since he cannot come here is there anyway I can go to the UK this December on a visitor visa and get married? I have called the registrars offices there in the UK and some told me I need it and some told me I dont. I am really confused can someone please help and give me any advice. I do not want to live with him after the marriage due to my job here in the states. My plan is to get married in the UK then come back to the states and file for the K3 visa so he can come to the US. Please help!!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

raamz said:


> Hi
> 
> I am a USA citizen by birth and my boyfriend is a UK citizen by birth. We have been together for 3.5 years now and I have been flying to the UK for years now to visit him. He is not allowed to come to the US on the visa waver program due to some "cautions" for a small amount of weed as a teenager. He applied for a B2 visa to come and visit me but got rejected cause he just lost his job and the US officer during the interview told him he has no ties to his country to come back to the UK so they rejected him and told him to apply again later.
> 
> My question is, I know it would of been sooooo much easier for us to get married in the US, but since he cannot come here is there anyway I can go to the UK this December on a visitor visa and get married? I have called the registrars offices there in the UK and some told me I need it and some told me I dont. I am really confused can someone please help and give me any advice. I do not want to live with him after the marriage due to my job here in the states. My plan is to get married in the UK then come back to the states and file for the K3 visa so he can come to the US. Please help!!


There is a conflict of requirements between the register offices and the UK Border Agency. Under current rules a visitor to UK can get married, but under immigration law, a non-EU citizen must have a marriage visitor visa when coming to UK to get married and leave afterwards. What it means in practice is that while you can get married just by coming to UK visa-free, as you have been doing, if you subsequently apply for any kind of visa for UK, the fact that you got married without marriage visitor visa will count against you. Even though under your current plan you aren't settling in UK, it would be better for you to get a marriage visitor visa prior to your wedding in UK to make everything above board.
Your marriage visitor visa will be valid for 6 months, during which you give notice of intended marriage at one of the designated register offices (regardless of where you subsequently get married). http://www.direct.gov.uk/prod_consu.../@dg/@en/documents/digitalasset/dg_176374.pdf

Remember, getting a K-3 or CR-1 visa for US is a major and complicated procedure and in most cases more difficult than for you to get a spouse visa for UK. His history of drug use will make it extra so, as any sort of conviction, even a caution, may make him ineligible for a visa, unless he gets a waiver (not easy). Also it normally takes about a year to get approved for US spouse visa, compared to as little as a week if you pay extra for priority with your UK visa.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Keep in mind that it's not the registrar's job to know immigration law so it's not surprising that you would get conflicting opionions. Also, one of the provisions of a visitor's visa is that you do not intend to marry. You need a marriage visitor visa.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

nyclon said:


> Keep in mind that it's not the registrar's job to know immigration law so it's not surprising that you would get conflicting opionions. Also, one of the provisions of a visitor's visa is that you do not intend to marry. You need a marriage visitor visa.


I should have added that if you come over visa-free and the immigration officer finds out you are going to marry in UK, you can be refused entry and put on the next flight home.


----------



## Chumbawumba (Oct 31, 2011)

*Getting married in Uk*

lane:Hi,
I think the first thing you should do is contact the US embassy explaining his Misdemeanor you can call up anonymously if you prefer. And hear it from the horses mouth, if they tell you no he can not get a green card no matter what then there would be no point in getting married in order to come to the US, you would have to move to Uk if that is the case.

It is high unlikely they would refuse a travel visa or green card for such a minor offence ,that is my guess, maybe they are super strict. Not sure about that side of it.

My guess is, if they won't let him in the country to visit because of this Misdemeanor then the chances of giving him a green card due to marriage is probably out of the question.

Re:Marriage you can go to Uk and marry him in registry office no problems.

I am from Uk my husband from US. We met and had a long distance relationship for a while, then he came to Uk on a 6mth travel visa and we thought he could renew his visa by going out of the country according to what we read on internet but it didn't work out that way.

So we ended up getting married, we went to town hall said we want to get married they made the appt and 1wk later we went back and got married.

He then went to customs office and they stamped his passport and that allowed him to stay in Uk for 1yr you can not claim any monies from the system you have to work no unemployment privilledges.

We then applied for a green card ourselves some people use a US Immigration lawyer but if you are computer savy you can go on to the US embassy website and print of the relevant forms fill out and send in, this took about 2mths to go through roughly maybe less. It is pretty self explanitory process, I had to get special size photos, maybe send some money small amount can't remember to be exact but nothing in the thousands maybe a few hundred $$'s at the very most. 

Then once they accepted all the documents we had to go to Embassy in London for my interview, I heard alkinds of stories before I went like you have to take electricity bill etc to prove you lived together it's a long drawn out process etc etc, we did live together so that wasn't a problem for us, but it was quite the opposite pretty much showed up, gave my passport in marriage certificate they asked a few routine questions and that was it, not drawn out at all.

Oh the only thing was the guy did place a little doubt he said even though they did stamp my passport with temporary green card they may deny access once we hit the first US state and if that is the case I would not be allowed in, this was due to the fact that my husband didn't have a job in the US to support me, we had just spent almost 2yrs traveling aorund the world so that is why he didn't have ajob there.He advised I was not legible for unemployment.

My husband had a letter from his previous boss with a promise of a job upon his return, but he didn't actually have one at that point so to speak that is how they seen it anyway. 

So we had to ask his dad to sponsor me for 3yrs. That paperwork from his dad was requested last minute and they had to fed ex it over in time before we travelled, flights were all set up and everything was in place before the paperwork arrived, we couldn't change the flights otherwise we would have lost the money, so we decided to just chance it. 

We arrived into US airport they stamped me no questions asked and on I went been here for 8yrs I got a job the first wk I arrived and have been employed ever since.

The other thing I had to do was go and get vaccinated, even though I already had my MMR as a kid I didn't have the document with me to prove it, so I had to go again for that, tetanus and diptheria think it cost like 55GBP

It was alot easier than my friend went through, her guy was US citizen and she was from Uk they got engaged here in US and then that caused a lot of problems for them if you get engaged here first you have to go back to Uk for a certain amount of time in between while they sort out the paperwork, I think they originally applied for fiance visa, my advice is if you know you want to be married regardless then get engaged but keep it off the record no need to apply for fiance visa etc way too complicated. 

I hope this helps
Good luck

Opps forgot to metion we didn't discuss anything with the person who married us, none of his business he was there just to marry us no more no less and that is what he did. I think we had to show ID so we could prove we were who we said we were. when my husband got refused his stamp when he went out of Uk into Europe the customs officer was the one who advised us what to do, once he heard our story. Thank goodness for him


----------



## raamz (Oct 31, 2011)

thanks so much for all of your advice, I do have one last question,,,,,since my bf does have a criminal background, would you suggest applying for a fiance visa (which I heard is a lot shorter in length) or would you suggest just doing the marriage and filing for a K3 marriage visa? 

I am so confused because the only pro for the fiance visa is to get married here in the US cause that is what I would prefer, but due to his criminal history I am scared that he will get rejected. I heard the marriage one is better because you are married so there is more of a reason for the immigration people to accept it since we already are married.

Another point someone brought up was a job issue, I am a new graduate from a graduate program and I do not have a job yet, I am interviewing right now and I should have a job soon. My father is an engineer who owns his own company so I could work there an show proof. I also could have my father be a co-sponsor as well. 

Can someone please help me choose, because I need to buy my ticket soon to go to the UK because they are getting expensive day by day. Thanks


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

> Re:Marriage you can go to Uk and marry him in registry office no problems.





> We arrived into US airport they stamped me no questions asked and on I went been here for 8yrs I got a job the first wk I arrived and have been employed ever since.


Immigration advice that is 8+ years old is worthless. In the UK, immigration policy and rules tend to change by some degree every 6 months.


----------



## Chumbawumba (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi,
Like I said earlier why don't you just call up US embassy before you go to UK,pretend you already got married, tell them you just got married and tell them the situation and ask them what next how can he come over. They don't need to know you're not married yet.
If they tell you, oh he has a criminal record he can not live in US, then you know the answer.
Being married to him might not make a difference to them, if he has a record.
So best to know before you rush into things, because if you are not willing to live in Uk then whats the point in being married????

They may say he has to have a clean record for X amount of years, before they will reassess the situation.
That would be my guess...

You're better off asking the people who know the right information.

I am not savvy with the immigration laws inside & out every situation, I just know what we did, so I don't know, if you have a criminal record what next? I don't know about K3 visa either sorry.
If I were you I would call up and straight ask them you can dial *67 before the number if you're paranoid and don't want them to track the call  
Don't give your real name in, they prob won't ask any way.

Like I Said earlier, we just went into town hall married applied for visa and less than 2mths later we were on our way to US but there was no criminal record issue to worry about.
So not sure how that will go.
Just know you can get married there no probs.
Not too sure about the fiance visa either just know it was more of a hassle according to my friend.
Skip that bit if you can.
I hope this helps, just call them and then you won't have to stress any more about it.
Good Luck and hope it all works out for you guys.

P.s Opps for got to mention you asked about the job situation.
I already explained that in the email I sent first time around. 

You have to have proof of a job yourself for customs, otherwise likelihood will be a problem, they need to know you can support yourselves and not milk the system as so many do. Even if you do have a job lined up for your return then more than likey that will not be enough, they will require a sponsorship on top of your promise of employment. You can have your Dad sponser him, but if he does any criminal activity during the sponsorship yrs think it's like 3yrs then that will reflect on your Dad, your Dad may not want that responsibility, not sure many would in all honesty... If he does that for you then he's a top Dad. Once again good luck, let us know what happens...


----------



## Chumbawumba (Oct 31, 2011)

Another reason for contacting US Embassy is for reason some one posted earlier the laws change all the time, so best getting up dated info, that way you are certain.


----------



## raamz (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your input, I am going to call the embassy today annonymously to see what type of answer they give me. My bfs criminal record is over 10 years old so this is the only reason I am hopeful. I will post back the response I get so wish me luck. I have heard nothing but horrible stories from other friends about the INS but I am going to be optimistic!! 

I really do not want to live in the UK at all, I mean for a few years ok but not for the rest of my life. My dad also will do the sponsorship, he's an amazing man and would anything for his little girl ) my dad has no criminal record and has actually sPonsered a lot Of his employees thru H1 visas. Anyways I will post the response I get today frOm the embassy thank guys/gals for all your advice. God bless.


----------



## raamz (Oct 31, 2011)

Also about the job issue, I have been going on numerous interviews at the moment so I am pretty sure, God willing, that I will have a job in my field soon. I currently do work for my dad part time, but everyone who has just graduated from a graduate program or any school knows how hard it is to get a job in this terrible economy!! I am not going to worry so much about the sponsorship thing cause I would never depend on the government for any type of aid.


----------



## Chumbawumba (Oct 31, 2011)

Good Luck, keen to know what they say now.


----------



## raamz (Oct 31, 2011)

ok so I am finding it terribly hard to get a number for the US embassy, I dont know where to call....I just called the USCIS and they gave me good news saying that it was a long time ago, but they cannot make that final decision. When I google US embassy, I get all these ones for different countries, so do I just call the one in the UK since my bf is british? I am trying to find the one in CA but its for other countries besides the UK...I duno this is confusing. One good thing I found out was that the fiance visa processing time is only 5 months so I am very happy about that.


----------



## Chumbawumba (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi There,
I just dug out my paperwork from back then and The Department Of Homeland Security is who I applied to and they sent the green card etc, give them a whirl 1-800-375-5283.

The Us embassy in Uk would more than likely put you in touch with Homeland security so save time just call them and tell them the story. 

Keep me posted good luck chicca


----------



## Chumbawumba (Oct 31, 2011)

I just called the number I gave you and it said it was USCIS same place you called they must be affiliated with Homeland Security, they are the ones that give the permission to reside in the US.
I would call again and hope you get a different person who can give you the advise you need.
Tell them that you have married a UK citizen, but you heard afterwards because he has a record he might not be able to reside in US, ask them what steps you need to take to bring him back.

I would be very surprised if they can't give you that info, they are the ones who can tell you.

Failing that last resort call US Embassy in Uk London 01144-027499-9000.

You only contact your Embassy when you're in another country.
Every country has an American Embassy.
When you're in the US you need to contact the government agency to ask your question which would be Homeland Security same as USCIS. There is no US Embassy here there is no need for one.

Go on www.immigrationdirect.com/USCIS
Failing that go on to their website and research till you get your answer, calling HLS should be all you need to do.

Good luck


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

raamz said:


> ok so I am finding it terribly hard to get a number for the US embassy, I dont know where to call....I just called the USCIS and they gave me good news saying that it was a long time ago, but they cannot make that final decision. When I google US embassy, I get all these ones for different countries, so do I just call the one in the UK since my bf is british? I am trying to find the one in CA but its for other countries besides the UK...I duno this is confusing. One good thing I found out was that the fiance visa processing time is only 5 months so I am very happy about that.


Since you're trying to get a visa for your UK boyfriend to come to the US, you may want to post your questions in the US section of the forum. Ultimately, to get him a fiancé visa, you'll need to fill out a sponsorship form and then when that has been processed, he'll have to apply for his visa through the US Consulate in the UK.

This is the US Consulate in London's website: Visas | Embassy of the United States London, UK with information on visas and visa applications.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## gwen.tre (Jun 24, 2012)

I just spent 6 months in the UK, but had to fly back because my visa expired. While I was there, my fiance' and I were looking into every option so that we could get married. It sounds that our situation is very similar to yours. I am in the states now and she is in the UK. She just put the house on the market and we are looking for the simplest way for us to get married. What would you suggest?


----------



## Chumbawumba (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi Raamz,
I was curious to how you guy got on?
Are you living in the US now with your man?


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

gwen.tre said:


> I just spent 6 months in the UK, but had to fly back because my visa expired. While I was there, my fiance' and I were looking into every option so that we could get married. It sounds that our situation is very similar to yours. I am in the states now and she is in the UK. She just put the house on the market and we are looking for the simplest way for us to get married. What would you suggest?


Q1-Where do you want to be married, UK or US? 

Q2-Where do you want to live after the wedding, UK or US?

If UK, look for information on applying for a fiance(e) visa here:

UK Border Agency | Fiance(e) or proposed civil partner of a British citizen or settled person

That visa gives the approved applicant six months in the UK to marry and then apply for a Further Leave to Remain (FLR) that makes the fiance(e) visa into a probationary spouse visa-all without the new spouse having to leave the UK to return to the home country for application for the probationary spouse visa. Money saver, that, because it saves airfare and travel expenses even though there are the two application fees.

***Important** Huge changes to the family migration route rules come into effect 9 July 2012. On the above linked page, look to the right side of the page for a link to information on the changes. If you are hoping to apply for a visa TO the UK, you will need to decide if you want to apply before 9 July 2012!* (You'll understand the urgency once you have a quick look at the changes)

If US-post your question in the US forum for much better answers and links to the right places to start your research and application process:

America Expat Forum for Expats Living in America - Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad


----------

